# paint creek trout fishing?



## troutslayer819

Ive heard alot about the paint creek in rochester michigan. how is it really? slow... ive tried it once using spinners but i guess thats not the right idea. any info will help...
thanks

robert


----------



## ESOX

Moved in here. Welcome to the site.  I think the Paint is closed till the trout opener. Most of the success I hear of is nymphing. I don't really fish the Paint much since the early 80"s when development got to be too much for my taste. I am sure some of the guys here will have some input.


----------



## sweet tree

I've had success nymphing (pheasant tails) and using terrestrials (foam ants) in the late summer. Search some of these threads, there are plenty of guys that have had success throwing spinners.

That said, it is a marginal trout stream in comparison to what you would find up north.


----------



## troutslayer819

ive only been down to the paint creek once before. does anybody no of any good areas? any info will help


----------



## MEL

troutslayer819 said:


> ive only been down to the paint creek once before. does anybody no of any good areas? any info will help


As stated once on this thread. Go back and look over the dozens of threads about the Paint on this forum. Throwning spinners can be a good bet on the Paint or any trout stream. I also like using Hopper and Ants in late summer. 
Rules here prohibit us from giving locations of favorite holes and sites. Perhaps someone can PM you with theres. But its a short river with tons of access so when the season opens; explore,explore and explore.


----------



## Troutlord1

Paint flies
May/June March Browns Tan and Olive Caddis B/H Copper Johns B/H Pheasant Tails

July Lt Cahills (late june/early july) Sulphers (evenings/dusk) Caddis any B/H Nymph

August (skip august all together lol j/k) B/H nymphs small streamers/wooly buggers Skunks Ants/Hoppers (late)

Sept Flying Ants Midges B.W.O's B/h nymphs

i also did a michigan out of doors shoot on the paint that aired in 05 got 1 10" brown (thankfully otherwise it wouldnt have aired was in the 90's that day lol)

I worked in the fly shop at the old train depot off university and main from 2000 til late 04 those were the best patterns that worked for me season is last sat in april until last day in sept

bead heads work great all season and the caddis are great producers size 14


----------



## P.C. Tweek

Lots of things will catch trout out there, but my favorite thing to use is live Chipmunks. the little guys can be real pests around my house, so live trap them and take them fishing. I have leather gloves on to keep from getting bit and rubber bands keep the chipmunk on a large 2/0 wide bend hook. 

Toss him out there around logjams and sometimes Troutzilla will fly out and inhale the chipmunk...best trout bait ever!!!!:yikes:


----------



## sweet tree

Chipmunks? 

You need to man up and go for racoons...Make sure the hook is barbless so you wont hurt the trout.


----------



## fishinthed

Chipmunks, raccoons. Duly noted. Maybe the fact I wasn't using large enough bait was why I never got anything really _big_ at Paint Creek.


----------



## kingwilly

Ok, the racoon stuff is a bit over the top. The chipmunk tossin could actually be quite effective. There are pike, at least in the Clinton(near Paint Creek). AND don't forget, you can target a huge range of different types of fish. I personally have seen, not caught, pike, bluegill, goldfish, koi, steelhead, kings, browns, chubs, carp, and suckers. Why go North???? This river has more tires.......ah......I mean species of fish than the PM. 

The fish are everywhere. Just find that old refrigerator they use for cover and shazaam, fish on. Winter time is best, you don't see the oil slicks and smell that putrid stench that oozes from the shore line.

Go to Google Maps, print out some pics of the river/creek, hit the road. Do what the rest of us have done when we first strapped on our first set of waders....GO EXPLORING!!!!

KW


----------



## P.C. Tweek

I agree with Kingwilly, just explore! Feels much better when you find good spots from exploring on your own.

Tweek,


----------



## steelheadpursuit

all i can tell you is caddis caddis caddis caddis................ def one of my favorite lil brown/bow creek


----------

